# Seattle Red, White & Dead Zombie Walk - July 7, 2012



## Emily Diehl (Jun 13, 2012)

Any Seattleites planning on going this year? If you haven't been, it's pretty awesome. Every year there's a push to grab the Guinness Book record for largest walk (it keeps going back and forth between Seattle, New Jersey, and San Diego). The organizers set up costume contests, a huge Thriller dance event, and live music, too. 

There are lots of pics up here: http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/

I love going for the makeup! (Here's me from last year) It's cool to see how people come up with unique costumes.

Anyways, it's on July 7 this year. Here's the event's Facebook page in case anyone's interested.


----------

